# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Sekrete për të qenë të suksesshëm!

## Davius

_Harry Box: Sekrete për të qenë të suksesshëm_

*Këshilla të pakënaqurve dhe të zhgënjyerve*

* Këshilla psikologjike*

Shumëkush mund të ketë përjetuar ndjenjën e pakënaqësisë dhe të ndjerë i dështuar në jetë. Të gjithë dëshirojmë të jemi të suksesshëm por nuk është e lehtë të ndjekësh gjithnjë shtigjet që të çojnë në këtë udhë. Ti do që të arrish. Por për të arritur duhet të nisesh. E për të nisur na duhet kurajo: veçanërisht kur nisesh për një qëllim të guximshëm e të largët. Tek çdo njëri ekzostojnë antipodet e ambicies që e shtyjnë të provojë fatin: një lloj frike e brendshme, një lloj dembelizmi i qetë moral që e përmbajnë, e largojnë nga ëndrrat e tij të fuqishme e madhështore duke i pikturuar me bojra magjepëse kuadrin idilik të një ekzistence të qetë, të sigurtë nga të gjitha shtrëngatat e pështjellimet Kjo formë frike e dembelizmi moral quhet në mënyrë mistike, kënaqësi me gjendjen aktuale: dhe kjo përbën aspektin më të zakonshëm, më të ulët dhe më të qortueshëm të mediokritetit njerëzor. 

*Mos lër të sigurtën për të pasigurtën*

Më mirë një vezë sot se një pulë mot; kush kënaqet gëzon: mjaftojnë këto proverba mediokre për të treguar gjithë shtrirjen e budallallëkut të atyre që ndjekin filozofinë e meskinitetit e të nënshtrimit. Në realitet, megjithatë të kënaqurit me gjendjen e tyre nuk janë kurrë plotësisht të kënaqur siç duan të hiqen, sepse kushtet e tyre të jetës nuk janë kurrë kaq të shkëlqyera sa ti tregojnë në thellësi të shpirtit ata që kanë diçka më shumë. Është në natyrën e njeriut që të ndodhë kështu. Ai fenomen i miopisë morale që konsiston në mosparjen e asgjëje jashtë apartamentit tënd është mjaft më i rrallë sesa besohet. I kënaquri me gjendjen e vet nuk mund të mos vërë re të paktën se fqinji i tij ka një shtëpi të bukur ndërsa ai se ka; se përgjegjësi i tij merr 800 euro në muaj e udhëton me makinë, ndërsa ai vetëm 80 dhe ecën me këmbë; se një i njohuri i tij vesh një peliçe luksoze, ndërsa ai nuk ka veç një pallto të vjetër. E këto konstatime, për inat të të gjitha proverbave të botës nuk janë bërë për të favorizuar kënaqësinë e gjendjes vetjake. 

*Merrni iniciativa*

Iniciativa është, zakoni, metoda, mëyra për të vepruar përpara, spontanisht, sipas të dhënave të eksperiencës personale dhe aftësisë mbartëse e njohurive vetjake. Të dalësh nga shtigjet e rrahura tepër, të përçmosh traditat dhe rutinën, të përpiqesh të krijosh, të vësh diçka personale në tërë atë që bëhet, të influencosh në mentalitetin e publikut, të restaurosh sisteme e mënyra të harruara e të braktisura prej vitesh, të vësh në plan të parë atë që të tjerët kanë përcaktuar të padobishme, të vihesh në krye të një lëvizjeje, të drejtosh inteligjencën dhe vetëdijen, të grumbullosh e të bashkosh në koalicion vetëm prirje divergjente, ti japësh turmës atë që dëshiron në formë të mjegullt dhe të pasaktë, të kryesh xhestin që presin të gjithë e që askush nuk ka kurajon ta kryejë. Ky është kuptimi i fjalës iniciativë. Nëse ti do të kesh në shoqëri rëndësinë tënde e pjesën tënde dominuese, përpiqu të formosh e të zhvillosh aktivisht në veten tënde shpirtin e iniciativës. 

*Vetëm mediokrit janë të kënaqur*

Kam qenë 20 vjet një i pakënaqur. Si të gjithë të pakënaqurit e kësaj bote, kam ndërruar zanat dhjetëra herë, kam përshkuar botën gjërë e gjatë në kërkim të diçkaje që nuk e gjeja kurrë, jam endur si gjilpëra e një busulle e turbulluar nga tërheqje të shumëfishta, nga një ekstrem në tjetrin. E megjithatë e arrita suksesin. Ja, ajo që ka rëndësi. Prandaj disponoj një farë kompetence e një farë ekperience personale, për tiu drejtuar me autoritet të pakënaqurve dhe të zhgënjyerve të të gjitha zanateve dhe të të gjitha aktivitetetve. Edhe këtyre mund tu mësoj diçka. Gjëja e parë që dua tu them është kjo: se e vlerësoj pakënaqësinë e tyre e që shoh tek ata shenjën me të qartë e më të dukshme të epërsisë së tyre morale e të parashikimit të suksesit të tyre. Vetëm mediokrit janë të kënaqur me gjendjen e tyre, e kam thënë tashmë diku, e për pasojë, të privuar në mënyrë të pandreqshme nga suksesi. 

*Si të jesh njeri i veprimit*


Bota është e njerëzve të veprimit. Në qoftë se ti nuk je i tillë, nevoja më urgjente, për ty, është që të bëhesh deomos i tillë. Nëse je, duhet të preokupohesh që të bëhesh më tepër. Ja disa metoda:
Të duash punën, energjinë, lëvizjen: Të urresh dembelizmin, rehatllëkun, mënyrat e panumërta të humbjes së kohës (kafe, diskutime të padobishme, spektaklet banale, miqtë mendjelehtë, klubet, zbavitjet e kota, gjumin e drekës). 
Të jesh i pasionuar me aktivitetin tënd professional: ti kushtosh tërë kohën tënde, tërë mendimet e tua, tërë forcat e tua. Kur të kesh rrojtur shumë e të kesh njohur kotësinë e trishtuar të tërë atyre gjërave e tërë atyre preokupimeve të cilave u kemi dhënë gabimisht aq shumë rëndësi do ta çmosh më shumë punën tënde e do të pendohesh që je preokupuar kaq pak e kaq keq. Koha kushtuar punës është e vetmja e harxhuar mirë, sespe është e vetmja që pjell diçka.
Të mos mërzitesh kurrë: Ose mos e lër veten të mposhtet nga mërzia. Mërzia na zë në momente kur truri ynë është i plogët. Të mbash vazhdimisht trurin në aktivitet, mos e lejo në asnjë moment të ndalojë, mos i krijo as pretekste, as mënyra të hutohet. Njerëzit që mërziten, janë për tu mëshiruar dhe përçmuar në të njëjtën kohë. 
Mos i lër kurrë asgjë rastit: Parashiko gjithçka. Mos merr vesin e shëmtuar të varësh shpresat tek fati, tek rrethanat, tek e papritura: është një mënyrë shkatrrimtare që të çon në pasojat më të dëmshme. 
Mësohu të gjykosh dhe të vendosësh me shpejtësi: Në jetën kontemporane, gjithçka zhvillohet në kohë rekord. Mekanizmi dhe ritmi i punëve kërkojnë sot që një njeri të dijë të përcaktojë qëndrimin e tij e të formulojë masat paraprake në një të dhjetën e sekondës.

*Të veprosh dhe të përtërihesh*

Të veprosh: Ja fjala e ditës në epokën në të cilën jeton. Njeriu që arrin sukses është njeri i veprimit. Një shekull më parë mund të arrinte sukses edhe një idnivid që dinte të fliste. Sot, të dish të flasësh nuk është më mjaftueshëm; bile më tepër të bën dëm. Duhet të dish të veprosh. O të veprosh, o të pranosh humbjen. Nuk është më e mundur ti shmangesh kësaj alternative të hekurt. Të krijosh, të provosh, të shesësh, të blesh, të lëvizësh, të sajosh idera e ti kthesh në fakte, pa pushim, pa asnjë çast plogështie dhe shkujdesjeje: tërë jeta aktuale kalon nëpër furrën e kësaj nevoje, zhvillohet në këtë atmosferë të ethshme e tërë ankth. Njeriu i epokës tonë është një idnivid që e ka kuptuar me kohë këtë aspekt të realitetit dhe e ka pranuar. Punon me zell, mendon papushim të ngjallë interesa të reja rreth vetes, lufton me këmbëngulje për të mposhtur një rival apo konkurrent. Punët përfaqësojnë për të, tërë jetën e tij: në këtë fjalë ai sintetizon universin. 

*Vlerësojeni veten*

Nëse do të dallosh në jetë, të kapërcesh nivelin e ambjentit shoqëror në të cilin je burgosur aktualisht, të dominosh të tjerët në vend që të jesh shërbëtor i përjetshëm, mbi të gjitha vendose veten mbi tjetrin. Vlerësoje veten më shumë se të gjithë, syno të bëhesh një nga njerëzit më të mëdhenj të kohës tënde, përfytyro veten vazhdimisht në një post komandues. Pozicioni që ti do të arrish të fitosh në shoqëri është ai që ti ndjen, deri në kohën që do mundesh e do duash ta arrish. Duke menduar shumë e në mënyrë të pandërprerë për energjinë, ka mundësi të bëhesh energjik; duke menduar në mënyrë të palodhur për bukurinë, ti brumos një mentalitet dhe një temperament prej artisti; duke menduar me bindje të thellë dhe me entuziazëm të papërmbajtur për ambicien, ti bëhesh i aftë të përfaqësosh në rrethin e hiearkive më të larta shoqërore një pjesë në planin e parë. Nëse mendimi yt dominues është të arrish sukses, të gjithë përbërësit e personalitetit tënd, të inteligjencës tënde, të instiktit tënd do të ndikojnë drejt këtij mendimi, do ti nënshtrohen me ëmbëlsi, do ta forcojnë me ndihmën e energjive të tyre të shumëfishuara e do të marrin nga ai një gjurmë të vetme. Ti do të bëhesh në këtë mnyrë tipi ideal i njeriut të prirur për sukses: i vendosur, agresiv, e i pathyeshëm. 

_Gazeta PANORAMA_

----------


## hysnib

Ekziston vetëm një mënyrë që t'i nxisim njerëzit në atë që duam ne.A keni menduar ndonjëherë për këtë? Po,ekziston vetëm një mënyrë: të nxisim tek ata kërshërinë për atë që duam edhe ne.Mënyrë tjetër mbajeni në mend nuk ka.
Mund ta detyroni njeriiun që të heq orën nga dora,nëse ia keni drejtuar revolen në ballë.Nëpunësin mund ta detyroni në bashkpunim nëse e kërcnoni me pushim nga puna.Me fëmijën e keni edhe më lehtë,e vishkëlloni me të rrahura.Mirpo,të gjitha këto mënyra të dhunshme,zakkonisht kanë pasoja të padëshirueshme.Mënyra e vetme që njeriun ta bëjmë për vehte është täi japim atij çka dëshiron.
E çka në të vërtet dëshiron njeriu?
Frojdi ka pohuar se veprimtarinë njerëzore e udhëheqin dy gjëra:dëshira për kënaqësitë e jashtme dhe dëshira për madhështinë personale.
Filozofi amerikan John Dewey e ka  shprehur këtë me fjalë të tjera.Për të lëvizësi kryesor i njeriut është "dëshira për të qenë i rëndësishëm".
Çka dëshiron njeriu? Jo shumë,por ajo pak që e dëshiron ai mundohet me të gjitha forcat ta aarijë,duke mos pramnuar në shmangie.Gati çdo njeri i pjekur dhe i rritur,parimisht dëshiron:

1.Shëndet dhe jetë të gjatë.
2.Ushqim të mjaftueshëm.
3.Gjumë të rehatshëm.
4.Para dhe e tërë ajo që blehet me të.
5.Jetë të lmtur martesore.
6.Jetesë të mirë për fëmijët e tyre.
7.Ndjenja se vlejnë diçka.

Gati të gjitha dëshirat e mësipërme plotësohen-të gjitha përveç njërës,e cila është po aq e thellë si dëshira për gjumë të rehatshëm dhe po aq e nevojshme sikur dëshira për ushqim,e cila shpesh mbetet e papërmbushur.Kjo është ajo Frojd e quan "dëshirën për madhështi personale",e Dewey "dëshirën për të qenë i rëndësishëm".
Lincolni një herë letrën e tij e ka filluar me fjalët:
"Të gjithë ne i duam komplimentet",e William James ka thënë :"Kaptina  kryesore e natyrës njerëzore është gjakimi për mirënjohje".Keni kujdes,Jamesi nuk flet për "dëshirën","nevojën"apo "përpjekjen",por për gjakimin e njeriut që të jetë i njohur nga bota.
Ky është, pra ai lëvizësi,i zjarrtë i jetës njerëzore,e disa prej të cilëve me të vërtetë dijnë ta shuajnë urinë e zemrës njerëzore do të kenë sukses të jen të dashur për rrethin dhe për të afërmit.Në atë masë që-siç i thonë- edhe varrëmihësit do t'i dhimbsej.
Dëshira për t'u ndjerë i rëndësishëm është njëra ndër karakteristikat kryesore me të cilat dallohet nga kafsha.Sikur paraardhësit tanë të mos i nxiste nevoja e zjarrtë për t'u ndjerë të rëndësishëm.civilizimi nuk do të ekzistonte,e njerëzimi edhe më tej do të jetonte në errësirën e paditurisë.
Mu kjo dëshirë e ka nxitur një të papërvojë,një ndihmës tregtari rë varfër në studimin e librave të drejtësisë që rastësisht i kishte gjetur në një vozgë të blerë për disa cent.Ndoshta e dini se për kë e kam fjalën.Mbiemrín e kisht Lincoln.
Enjejta kjko ndjenjë e rëndësishme e ka nxitur dhe Dickensin në shkrimin e romaneve të pavdekshme,e arkitektin Chrisopher Wrenin në dhënjen e formës së "Simfonive në gurë".I ndjekur nga kjo ndjenjë edhe Rockfelleri ka fituar miliona,të cilat vet nuk ka mundur t'i harxhoj! Nga gjakimet e tilla,të pasurit e gjithë botës ndërtojnë shtëpi së tepërmi të mëdha për nevojat e tyre personale.
Për shkak të kësaj ndjenje nxitojmë të vishemi me fjalën e fundit të modës ,të shetisim me automobilat e tipit më të ri,të gjithëve t'u flasim për fëmijët tanë gjenial.
Kjo ndjejë shumë të rinjë i shtyen në rrugën e krimit-i shëndron në vrasës dhe vjedhës."Sot,krimineli mesatar",ka thënë ish komisari i policisë së Nju Jorkut, 
"është i dashuruar në vete,ashtu që menjëherë porsa ta arrestojmë dëshiron ta shoh veten në gazeta,ta shoh veten nëpër buletinet e lajmeve senzacionale si -trim.Fatkeqësia e uljes në karrigën elektrike i duket mjaft e largët e gjithë kjo derisa forografia e tij të mos ngjitet në ballinat së bashku me fotografitë e yjeve të njohur të filmit,apo të Einsteinit,Lindberghut,Toscaninit ose të Roosveltit."...

Më kujtohet rasti i një femre të re e të fortë,e cila ishte sëmur nga të kuptuarit se po i kalonte rinia,e princi në kalin e bardhë nuk duhej gjëkundi.Duke menduar në vitet e gjata të vetmisë dhe jetës së shkretë,ishte shtrirë në shtrat duke lejuar që nëna e saj të kujdesej për të e ta ushqente për 10 vjet të plota.Kur plaka e lodhur më në fund ishte sëmur dhe kishte vdekur, e sëmura në paramendim kishte edhe disa javë e shtrirë nën mëshirën e askujt,pastaj një ditë befasisht ishte ngritur,këndellur dhe sërish kishte filluar të jetojë jetën e saj të dikurshme normale.
Disa psikiatër në zë , pohojnë se njeriu,nganjëherë zhytet në çmendi që të mund të plotëson ndjenjën e madhështisë në botën e imagjinatës së mendjes,gjë të cilën jeta e ashpër e realitetit ja ndalon.Numri i të smurëve mental në spitalet mentale të SHBA-ve është më i madh se numri i të gjithë të sëmurëve të tjerë.Mesatarisht ,çdo i 20-ti banorë i shtetit të Nju Jorkut , më i madh se 15-të i kalon 7 vjetë në spitale mentale.
Cili është shkaku i sëmundjeve mentale?
Askush me saktësi nuk mund të përgjigjet në kët pyetje të vështirë,por është e njohur që disa sëmundje si p.sh., sifilisi,shkatërojnë qelizat e trurit dhe kështu shkaktojnë çrregullim shpirtëror.
Përafërsisht gjysmën e sëmundjeve mentale e shkaktojnë sëmundjet fizike,siç janë lëndimi i trurit,alkooli toksinet dhe lëndimet e tjera trupore.Por gjysma tjetër e të smurëve mental është e pamundur të konstatohet ndonjë çrregullim organik në qelizat e trurit .Në fakt,me rastin e obduksionit dhe hulumtimit të kujdesshëm në mikroskopet më të fortë është konstatuar se truri i të smurit mental nuk ka kurrfarë ndryshimi nga ai i njeriut të shëndoshë.
Si është mundur pra,që këta njerëz të sëmurën mentalisht?
 Jo shumë kohë më parë,këtë pyetje ja kam parashtruar primariusit të spitalit më të mirë amerikan për sëmundje mentale.Ai si ekspert i njohur,sinqerisht më është përgjigjur se me të vërtetë nuk e di si njeriiu i shëndoshë fizikisht mund të sëmurët aq befasisht.Këtë nuk e di askush.Më ka thënë,me gjithat shumë të sëmurë mental në këtë gjendje e gjejnë madhëshitnë personale,gjë të cilën nuk kan mundur ta ken në jetë normale.Pastaj ma tregoi këtë rast: "Momentalisht e kemi një paciente e cila ka përjetuar tragjedin bashkëshortore.Dëshironte të ket dashuri, knaqësi seksuale,fëmijë dhe status në shoqëri,por jeta ja kishte rrëzuar ëndërrat e saj.Burri nuk e donte , bile nuk donte as të hante me të.Ajo duhej t'ja qonte ushqimin në shtrat.Nuk kishte fëmijë e as nuk ishte e punësuar.Më në fund e mjera,u sëmur mentalisht ashtu që në botën e saj të imagjinoj se ishte shkurorëzuar nga i shoqi dhe prap e kishte mbiemrine vajzërisë.Tani mendon se është martuar për një farë lordi anglez, dhe insiston ta thërrasin Lady Smith.
E sa i përket fëmijëve,imagjinon se për çdo natë lind nga një fëmijë të ri.Gjdo herë që e vizitojë , më thotë :"Dr.,mbrëm kam lindur fëmijë".
Anijet e ëndrrave të saj ishin ndeshur për brigjet e thepisura të jetës.Tani e qetë jeton në ujdhesat magjike me diellë,të mendjes së saj,e anijet e paramenduara të saj lundrojnë nëpër limanet e sigurta me vela të përcjellurra me këngën e erës .
Tragjike? Nuk e di Dr. Dr.,i saj më ka thënë:"Edhe sikur të kish mundësi që me një të lëvizur të dorës tja ktheja vetëdijën,unë këtë nuk do ta kisha bërë.Kështu është shumë e lumtur".Përgjithësisht të sëmurët mental janë më  të lumtur se sa njerëzit normal.Shumica knaqën në gjendjen e cila-duhet ta pranojmë-ju ka zgjidhur të gjitha problemet.Me knaqësi do tju nënshkruajn çekun prej 1 milion dollarësh apo t'ju lëshojnë fletlëshimin për te Aga Kani në botë e tyre jo reale ata gjejnë ndjenjën e madhështisë për të cilën më parë më kot e gjakonin.
Dhe,njerëzit janë aq shumë të etur për vemendje dhe mirënjohje saqë sëmurën mentalisht vetëm e vetëm ta arrijnë atë,paramendoni se çfarë çudira do të arrinit po që se i shprehni mirënjohje të sinqerta njerëzve normal në jetën e përditshme......

----------


## jeton ismajli

Ja edhe disa Sekrete për të qenë të sukseshëm ?

   ËNDËRRONI ËNDRRA TË MËDHA
 ËNDËRRONI ËNDRRA TË MËDHA SE VËTËM ËNDRRAT E MËDHA KANË FUQI T’I 
LËVIZIN SHPIRTRAT. -MARK AURELI
KRIJONI VIZIONET PËR VETVETEN NË SUAZAT E ARDHMËRISË AFATGJATE.DUHET 
PËRPILUAR LISTËN E TË GJITHA GJËRAVE QË DO TË KISHE DËSHIRË QË T’I 
ARRIJE.

2. ZHVILLONI NDJENJËN E QARTË TË ORIENTIMIT
 NJERIU ME QËLLIM DO TË PËRPAROJË EDHE NË RRUGËN PLOT PENGESA, 
NDËRSA AI QË S’KA QËLLIME NË JETË, NUK DO TË ARRIJË ASKUND EDHE NËSE 
I KA TË HAPURA TË GJITHA RRUGËT. - THOMAS KARLAJLI
         HAPAT QË DUHET NDËRMARR:
I. VENDOSNI SAKTËSISHT SE ÇFARË DËSHIRONI
II. PËRCAKTONI CAÇET E TUAJA SAKTË
III. CAKTONI AFATIN E QËLLIMIT
IV. PËRPILONI LISTËN E GJËRAVE ( QË DUHET BËRË PËR TË ARRITUR >QËLLIMIT)
V. ORGANIZONI LISTËN SI PLAN TË PUNËS
VI. BËNI HAPIN E PARË TASH, SOT
VII. PUNO ÇDO DITË PËR TË ARRITUR QËLLIMIN

3.KONSIDERONI SE JENI I PUNËSUAR TEK JU
 BËJENI ÇDO PUNË ASHTU SIKUR DO TA BËNIT PËR VETE.

4. PUNONI ATË QË  KENI DËSHIRË
 GJENI SE ME ÇFARË LLOJ PUNE KËNAQENI MË SHUMË. BËHUNI MË AKTIV PËR 
TË ARRITUR  GJITHMON KËNAQESINË GJATË PUNËS.

5. LE TË JETË PUNA ME PËRKUSHTIM OBLIGIMI I JUAJ
 CILËSINË E PUNËS SUAJ DO TA PËRCAKTOJË AJO SE SA I PËRKUSHTOHEMI PUNËS, PAVARSISHT NGA AJO SE CILËN LËMI E KENI ZGJEDHUR. – WINS 
LOMBARDI

6. PUNONI MË SHUMË DHE MË GJATË
 SA MË SHUMË QË TË PUNONI AQ MË SHUMË FAT DO TË KENI.- JAMES THURBER
PËRPILONI MENJËHERË PLANIN – SHTONI NUMRIN E ORËVE NË PUNË

7. MËSONI GJATË TËRË JETËS
 MËSIMI I VAZHDUESHËM GJATË TËRË JETËS ËSHTË KUSHTI MINIMAL I 
SUKSESIT NË CILËN DO FUSHË. – DENIS VEITLI
INTERESOHUNI PËR LITERATURË QË JU AFTËSON NE FUSHA SPECIFIKE – 
SIDOMOS NE  FUSHËN QË KA TË BËJ ME PROFESIONIN

8.SË PARI PAGUANI VETEN
 NJË PJESË TË ASAJ QË KENI FITUAR DUHET TA RUANI DHE NËSE NUK JENI 
NË GJENDJE TË KURSENI PARATË, FARA E MADHËSHTISË NUK NDODHET TEK JU. 
– V. CLEMENT STOWN
HAP XHIROLLOGARINË E KURSIMIT – NDAJE NJË PËRQINDJE NGA TË ARDHURAT!>
9. STUDIONI ÇDO HOLLËSI TË PUNËS SUAJ
 NËSE BËHENI PROFESIONIST NË PUNËN TUAJ, DO TË PAGUHENI MIRË DHE DO 
TË PËRPARONI MË SHPEJTË. - DEN  KENNEDY

10. NDIHMONI TË TJERËT
 MUND TË ARRINI ÇDO GJË QË DËSHIRONI NË JETË VETËM NËSE I NDIHMONI 
TË TJERËT TË ARRIJNË ATË QË DËSHIROJNË.- ZIG ZIGLER

11. TË JENI TË NDERSHËM NDAJ VETES DHE NDAJ TË TJERËVE
> MENDIMI ËSHTË PIKËNISJA E ÇDO PASURIE, E TE GJITHA SUKSESEVE, E TE 
>GJITHA TË MIRAVE MATERIALE DHE PIKËNISJE E TË GJITHA ZBULIMEVE DHE 
SHPIKJEVE. – KLOD M. BRISTOL
SILLUNI SIKUR TË GJITHA FJALËT DHE SJELLJET TUAJA TË JENË LIGJE 
UNIVERSALE




12. CAKTONI PËRPARËSITË TUAJA MË TË RËNDËSISHME DHE PËRKUSHTOHENI 
ATYRE ME TËRË QENIEN
 ÇDO GJË QË BËN NJERIU I PAVENDOSUR E BËN ME PASIGURI. BËNI ATË QË 
DUHET TA BËNI!– BRYAN TRACY

SHFRYTËZONI KOHËN NË MËNYRËN MË TË DOBISHME. BËHUNI TË DICIPLINUAR, 
MBARONI ÇDO PUNË QË E KENI TË NISUR.

13. KRIJONI PARA TË TJERËVE IMAZHIN SE JENI TË SHPEJTË DHE TË 
BESUESHËM
 PUNËN TUAJ KRYENI ME NDËRGJEGJE, DHE JO VETËM ATË QË DUHET TA BËNI 
PATJETËR DHE ASGJË, POR MË SHUMË SE KAQ, NGASE AJO PAK MË SHUMË QË 
JU E DHURONI, AJO MË SHUMË QË PËRPIQENI KA MË SHUMË VLERË SE 
GJITHÇKA TJETËR. – DEAN BRIGS

14. TË JENI TË GATSHËM TË NGJITENI PREJ MAJËS NË MAJË
 RRUGA DREJT FITORES NUK ËSHTË AJO QË NA NDODH NGANJËHERË ; POR AJO 
QË KA KARAKTER TË PËRHERSHËM.  - WINS LOMBARDI

15. USHTRONI VETËDICIPLINËN
 VETËDICIPLINA ËSHTË AFTËSI ME TË CILËN JENI TË SHTËRNGUAR TË BËNI 
ATË QË PATJETËR DUHET BËRË, PAVARSISHT NGA AJO SE A JENI NË QEJF PËR 
TA BËRË APO JO. – ELBERT HUBARD

16.ZBULONI KREATIVITETIN TUAJ TË LINDUR
 IMAGJINATA ËSHTË MË QENËSORE SE SA FAKTET-ALBERT EINSTEIN
SHËNONI PROBLEMIN QË MË SË SHUMTI JU MUNDON, APO QËLLIMIN QË ËSHTË I 
DORËS SË PARË PËR JU. PASTAJ, PARAMENDONI SE E KENI ZGJIDHUR KËTË 
PROBLEM NE MËNYRË TË PËRKRYER, NDËRSA QËLLIMIN E KENI ARRITUR NË 
MËNYRË IDEALE. ÇFARË DO TË ISHTE ZGJIDHJA DHE SI DO TA ARRINI KËTË? 
ÇKA DO TË MUND TË BËNI MENJËHERË QË TË ARRIHET KJO? DUHET TA DINI, 
ÇDO GJË VARET NGA AKSIONI!

17. NË RRETHIN TUAJ TË KENI NJERËZ DINJITOZ
 PAS PESE VITESH DO TË JENI I NJËJTË NËSE NUK NJOFTONI NJERËZ TË 
TJERË DHE NUK LEXONI SHUMË. – CHARLES JONES

18. KUJDESUNI PËR SHËNDETIN
 ÇELS I SUKSESIT ËSHTË MOTOJA: NË TRUPIN E SHËNDOSHË   MENDJA E 
SHËNDOSHË.-
 -THEODOR ROOSWELT
ANALIZO DHE PËRCAKTO SE CILA ËSHTË AJO SHPREHI QË KA TË BËJË ME 
SHËNDETIN QË DUHET TA ZHVILLONI QË T’I GËZONI PËRPARËSITË E 
SHËNDETIT TË MIRË.

19. TË JENI TË VENDOSUR DHE TË ORIENTUAR DREJT AKSIONIT
 BALLAFAQOHUNI ME NJË MORI PROBLEMESH, DHE DERISA MERRENI ME TO, 
ZGJIDHNI!
 – WILLIAM SHAEKSPEAR
PYETNI VETEN: CILI AKSION QË DO TA NDËRRMERRJA MENJËHERË DO TË 
KISHTE EFEKT TË VEQANTË POZITIV NË REZULATET E MIA? PAVARSISHT NGA 
PËRGJIGJJA E KËSAJ PYETJEJE, VEPRONI MENJËHERE!

20. KURRË MOS LEJONI QË MOSSUKSESI T’JU FRENOJË
 NUK DUHET TË KENI FRIKË NGA ASGJË, PËRVEQ SE PREJ VETË FRIKËS.- 
FRANKLIN D. ROOSWELT
PËRCAKTONI SE CILA ËSHTË FRIKA E JUAJ MË E MADHE NË JETË,- BIE FJALA 
MOSSUKSESI, KRITIKA APO MOSAPROVIMI DHE MERRNI VENDIMIN SE DO TË 
SILLENI ASHTU SIKUR KJO FRIKË TË MOS EGZISTONTE.

21. JEPNI “TESTIN E KËMBËNGULJES”
 ASGJË S’MUND TA ZËVENDËSOJË KËMBËNGULJEN. AS TALENTI, ASGJË S’ËSHTË 
AQ E RËNDOMTË SE SA NJERËZIT E PASUKSESSHËM POR TË TALENTUAR. AS 
GJENIALITETI, GJENITË E PAKUPTUAR JANË TË THUASH PROVERB. AS 
ARSIMIMIM, BOTA ËSHTË PËRPLOT ME DËSHTAK TË SHKOLLUAR. VETËM 
KËMBËNGULJA DHE VENDOSMËRIA JANË TË PLOTËFUQISHME. –KALVIN KULIXH

----------


## kurkushi

Ky sukses s`po me pelqejka fare...Ketu s`paska asnje fjale se si te kenaqem,te ndiej shijen e jetes por vetem te punoj dhe te vdes si rob i punes dhe parase, qe s`do ta çfrytzoj vet asnjehere...me nje fjale,ketu qenka fjala vetem se si te mashtrohesh me karieren e jeten t`mos e shohesh fare,te kenaqesh me krijimin e "VIP-it" tend!

----------


## Zombi

Kam shume neveri nga librat e ketille. Suksesi dhe lumturia nuk gjendet tek materialja. 

Vetem egoistet e arrijne kete sukses!

----------


## xfiles

> Kam shume neveri nga librat e ketille. Suksesi dhe lumturia nuk gjendet tek materialja. 
> 
> Vetem egoistet e arrijne kete sukses!


e ke thene shume drejte, jam plotesisht dakord.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

Per mendimin tim suksesi eshte aty ku jeton ne rradhe te pare duke qene dakort me vlerat e vetvetes.Te mos i shesesh dhe te mos besh keq te te tjeret.Te jesh objektiv ne rradhe te pare per veten dhe pastaj per te tjeret....
Te jesh krenar per dicka te bere edhe nqs je penguar dhe nuk e ke realizuar....
Te mos kesh asnjehere turp nga nje e kaluar sado e varfer ose e hidhur te kete qene...te mos kesh pishman asgje qe ke bere.
Te jesh krenar qe nuk ja ke shtrire doren dikujt edhe kur nuk ke pasur nje grosh ne xhep...
Te jesh krenar qe ke njohur sakrificen dhe vuajtjen dhe te jesh kranare per cka ke arritur ose do arrish.
Te jesh i lumtur,te mundohesh te jesh i tille dhe jo duke pritur nga te tjeret qe te bejne ..
Jemi keta njerez qe jemi,anonime te vertete mes shume anonimesh...nuk kemi miliona po duhet te kemi dicka qe ka me teper vlere dhe quhet...ndjenja njerezore!
Ketu qendron suksesi yne...dhe aspak te materiali.

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Per mendimin tim suksesi eshte aty ku jeton ne rradhe te pare duke qene dakort me vlerat e vetvetes.Te mos i shesesh dhe te mos besh keq te te tjeret.Te jesh objektiv ne rradhe te pare per veten dhe pastaj per te tjeret....
> Te jesh krenar per dicka te bere edhe nqs je penguar dhe nuk e ke realizuar....
> Te mos kesh asnjehere turp nga nje e kaluar sado e varfer ose e hidhur te kete qene...te mos kesh pishman asgje qe ke bere.
> Te jesh krenar qe nuk ja ke shtrire doren dikujt edhe kur nuk ke pasur nje grosh ne xhep...
> Te jesh krenar qe ke njohur sakrificen dhe vuajtjen dhe te jesh kranare per cka ke arritur ose do arrish.
> Te jesh i lumtur,te mundohesh te jesh i tille dhe jo duke pritur nga te tjeret qe te bejne ..
> Jemi keta njerez qe jemi,anonime te vertete mes shume anonimesh...nuk kemi miliona po duhet te kemi dicka qe ka me teper vlere dhe quhet...ndjenja njerezore!
> Ketu qendron suksesi yne...dhe aspak te materiali.


*Jam dakort me Ju Di_Ana por nuk e di por shikoj nje femer te "frikesuar" nga realiteti...mbase gaboj dhe qofsha i gabuar por frika se mos te lendojne te tmeron .
Shpresoj te me kuptosh eshte nje "paragjyki" ne nje fare menyre se nuk te njoh ne realietet por vetem ne forum dhe cfare kam lexuar nga temat dhe pergjigjet e Juaja (nese mund te te drejtohem me Ti).
Ti vetem lexo dhe nese nuk te pelqen ndero faqe mos kthe pergjigje.

Me respekt AuGuSt*

----------


## extreme

Ligji i jetës është ligj i besimit.Besimi është mendim i lindur në mendje.Mos besoni në gjëra që ju shkaktojnë dëm e dhëmbje.Suksesi jetesor është plotësisht proporcional me besimin në sukses.Të kesh sukses do të thotë të jetosh me sukses.Njeriu është i suksesshem kur çon jetë të qetë,të lumtur dhe të gëzueshme si dhe gjatë kësaj kohe merret me punën që do. Njeriu i tillë ka kuptueshmëri tejet të madhe psikologjike e shpirtërore ndaj njerëzimit..

Pamundësinë apsolute e shkakton mosdija jonë relative.

Joseph Murphy

----------


## Clauss

dhe nga mosdijet tona relative ajo e orthografisë është më e keqja. 

Guiness. shqeto.

----------


## Jehonn

ahh,Hysnib e paske lexXu librinn "Psikologjia e sSuksesiiTT' ,bile eddhe permenshH e paskKe msSuu :perqeshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Qe te arrini suksese ne jete, une mendoj qe duhet te ndjekim disa rruge te cilat jane pjese e jetes sone :

- qetesia shpirtrore,
- harmonia familjare,
- vullneti dhe 
- deshira per jete !!

Keto mund te realizohen nga ne !!


Me respekt, Zogu !!

----------


## Rregullator...

oboboooo... keni shkruajtur si te gazeta paloma... po kush ju lexon ju...!!!? Une jo nje here!



              Ne qofte se celesin e suksesit do e shenonim me A, atehere A=X+Y+Z nga ku
x->te jesh punetor,   Y-> teoria e lojes   Z-> ta mbash gojen mbyllur!

----------


## Violanda

http://books.google.com/books?id=wF7...ed=0CBwQ6AEwAw

----------


## Violanda

http://books.google.com/books?id=IZk...ed=0CB0Q6AEwBQ

----------


## Enii

duhet te presesh me shume nga jeta , te jesh positive e asnjehere negative ....

----------


## mesia4ever

> [FONT="Courier New"]_Harry Box: Sekrete për të qenë të suksesshëm_
> 
> *Mos lër të sigurtën për të pasigurtën*


Pa rreziku ne jete s'ka kurgjo, kaniher na del fitore nganjehere humbje, por kurre s'duhet te dorezohemi, edhe nese 'carmatosemi' komplet... behet mire... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DEA27

lumturia e njeriut gjendet ne gjetjen e identitetit per te cilin natyra e ka krijuar. dhe azgje nuk na serviret ne nje pjate te argjente, por duhet te perpiqemi ta gjejme duke eksperimentuar rruge e shtigje te panjohura per te gjet vetveten. jam shume dakort me cdo pike, dikush foli po kenaqesia ku eshte kenaqsia pune pune pune, po ku ka kenaqesi me te madhe se te punosh cdo dite per permbushjen e qellimeve te tua, vetem dikush qe ska qellime dhe nje une te pasur mund te merzitet dhe ta kerkoj kenaqesine duke pire apo bere llogje me njerez qe shkojne dhe vine ne jeten tone. ne fund te fundit vetvetja eshte miku yne me besnik nese punojme per skalitjen e nje uni te forte te gjitha kenaqesite e  tjerat vine natyrshem

----------


## 2043

Hmmmmmmmmm
suksesi tek femrat absolutisht ngrihet ne 3 kolona:

_1 - Zonje ne rruge
2 - Amvise ne shtepi
3 - Kurve ne shtrat_



suksesi per meshkujt?:

*1 - Gomar ne pune
2 - Zotni ne shoping.*...........(si shoqerues kuptohet)

----------


## Marya

kur lexoj ca shkrime me duket se femrat e sotme jane mashkullizuar shume :buzeqeshje:

----------

